# Started Kung Fu



## Zangerita (Aug 24, 2011)

I get so nervous and upset sometimes in social situations that I start to cry. But even so last week I went to a school that teaches several styles of kung fu and signed up for Sanshou lessons. It's sort of like the chinese version of kickboxing, except you can throw your opponent to the ground.

And I signed up for a painting class as well.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck for sanshou, looks like a lot of fun.
I took kung fu classes when I was younger and I always wanted to measure up to other guys at sanshou, but I couldn't because I wear eyeglasses.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

cool. good luck


----------



## Zangerita (Aug 24, 2011)

*I think you could!*



Aedan said:


> Good luck for sanshou, looks like a lot of fun.
> I took kung fu classes when I was younger and I always wanted to measure up to other guys at sanshou, but I couldn't because I wear eyeglasses.


Hey... I think you should try again. You could definitely match up. Glasses or no glasses. It seems to be a great way to get out your anger. I have a lot of anger. And fear. The fear makes me angry.

You could always use contacts!


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah but I never could put my contact lenses. I have a physical reaction whenever I try to touch my eyeballs, and it prevented me from putting them on.

Anyway, I'll have to try that once more because of my new job, and maybe I'll take kung fu classes again and finally start sanshou fights !

You'll have a lot of fun for sure, just remember to take care of your feet's position, one gets easily distracted from his bottom parts when fighting, I know that from experience ! :lol


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Zangerita said:


> Hey... I think you should try again. You could definitely match up. Glasses or no glasses. It seems to be a great way to get out your anger. I have a lot of anger. And fear. The fear makes me angry.
> 
> You could always use contacts!


I started Taekwondo a few months ago. I doesn't help with the anger but it certainly make you more confident (which in turn then reduces anger).

Just one more thing.... the people at those martial arts courses can be quite rough. Don't let that scare you off. If you don't like it try a different course with a different trainer, don't drop the whole thing. I had a whole thread about that topic a few weeks ago. It's in the sports section, I think.


----------



## Zangerita (Aug 24, 2011)

Lisa said:


> I started Taekwondo a few months ago. I doesn't help with the anger but it certainly make you more confident (which in turn then reduces anger).
> 
> Just one more thing.... the people at those martial arts courses can be quite rough. Don't let that scare you off. If you don't like it try a different course with a different trainer, don't drop the whole thing. I had a whole thread about that topic a few weeks ago. It's in the sports section, I think.


That rough attitude just angers me and makes me want to try harder. But sometimes it makes me cry. Either way I still want to prove myself.

Even though I feel humiliated... actually especially because I feel that way.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Just keep going. It's fun and you will learn a lot :yes

I will actually begin to go twice a week this fall. I really like martial arts.


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh so you're a girl ! You kick ***, you know that ? 

As Lisa said, fighting someone physically will give you the confidence to tackle more aggressively your other and less tangible problems.

And of course I wish you to have fun with your painting classes too. Artistic activities are always a good way to open up your mind and to see things differently.


----------



## Zangerita (Aug 24, 2011)

*!!*



Aedan said:


> Oh so you're a girl ! You kick ***, you know that ?
> 
> As Lisa said, fighting someone physically will give you the confidence to tackle more aggressively your other and less tangible problems.
> 
> And of course I wish you to have fun with your painting classes too. Artistic activities are always a good way to open up your mind and to see things differently.


You made me feel really good for saying that. haha.

Thanks a lot. I am smiling haha.

I figure if I learn how to defend myself some of my fear of people will have to go away. Because at least physically I have leveled the playing field (or whatever it is that they say.)


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Zangerita said:


> You made me feel really good for saying that. haha.
> 
> Thanks a lot. I am smiling haha.
> 
> I figure if I learn how to defend myself some of my fear of people will have to go away. Because at least physically I have leveled the playing field (or whatever it is that they say.)


By learning kung fu, you'll have the almighty power to stop your heartbeat for a few seconds. xD

At least that's what this occupational physician once told me when she put this thing around my arm to measure my heartbeat, and then did it once more because there was no pulsation at all. She knew I practiced kung fu then, and she told me : "wow, that's incredible what you guys who are learning kung fu are capable of, you stopped your heartbeat for a few seconds !" Hahaha, that was fun, even though it's impossible to do I guess. I still don't know how a doctor could believe in such a thing ! :lol

Oh, and you'll also learn to manipulate your Qi 气 and cast energy balls like San Goku (or did I dreamed that one ?).


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Zangerita said:


> You made me feel really good for saying that. haha.
> 
> Thanks a lot. I am smiling haha.
> 
> I figure* if I learn how to defend myself some of my fear of people will have to go away. Because at least physically I have leveled the playing field *(or whatever it is that they say.)


That will be the case. Just don't get into fights with people twice your size or weight.


----------



## Zangerita (Aug 24, 2011)

Lisa said:


> That will be the case. Just don't get into fights with people twice your size or weight.


I'll just kick em in the balls! Or debilitate them kicking them in the shins! It will be hard not to fight someone twice my size. EVERYBODY is twice my size haha. I am 5 feet tall. All my boyfriends have loved that I'm small.... but I resent it at times. But it's easier to hide!


----------



## Zangerita (Aug 24, 2011)

*I'm a failure*

Today I have to go... but I know I won't make it.... it's one of those crying days.

What the **** am I supposed to do? What the ****?!

I fail at everything


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Force yourself. You'll be glad you did it afterwards. :yes


----------

